# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Интересные факты об именах

## Irina

*Интересные факты об именах*

• Имя – это не набор звуков и не графа в свидетельстве о рождении. Имя – это то, через что человек осознает себя самого, это неотъемлемая часть нашего "Я", и любые достоинства и недостатки имени обязательно отражаются на самом человеке.

• Каждое имя имеет свой неповторимый звуковой и эмоциональный узор. Если оно выбрано неудачно, это может стать источником негативного напряжения и привести к развитию у человека тяжелых внутренних комплексов. И наоборот, правильный выбор имени способен помочь человеку добиться жизненного успеха.

• Как показали исследования американских психологов, человеку с красивым, выразительным именем значительно легче устроиться в жизни. Таких людей охотнее приглашают на хорошую должность, при равных способностях они получают лучшие оценки, им чаще повышают оклад и делают выгодные предложения. По этой причине люди с привлекательными именами имеют преимущество перед обладателями ординарных или чересчур непривычных имен.

*Знаете ли Вы, что…*

• Каждый человек слышит свое имя совсем не так, как его слышат окружающие. Если чужие имена мы воспринимаем прежде всего как логическую информацию, то звук собственного имени оказывает мощное воздействие на эмоциональную сферу.

• Более тридцати процентов жителей России испытывают или испытывали в юности дискомфорт, связанный со своим именем. Среди причин недовольства – "не нравится, как звучит", "слишком обыкновенное", "оно мне не подходит" и даже "оно портит мне жизнь". При этом, в отличие от самих носителей таких имен, окружающим они, как правило, кажутся вполне нормальными и благозвучными.

• Известной актрисе Уме Турман родители, увлеченные буддизмом, дали имя в честь индийской богини гармонии – Умы Каруны. По признанию актрисы, в детстве из-за столь необычного имени ей пришлось вытерпеть немало насмешек, что сильно повлияло на ее характер.

• В США зафиксирован уникальный случай, когда из-за несогласия родителей ребенок на всю жизнь остался без имени. Родители понадеялись, что сын, когда вырастет, выберет себе имя сам, но он, повзрослев, так и не смог решить этот вопрос, оставшись с одной только фамилией – Гейтвурд.

• Сегодня среди западных звезд широко распространилась мода на совсем уж необычные имена для своих детей. Так, Джон Траволта назвал своего сына Jet (в переводе "Истребитель"); киноактриса Гвинет Пэлтроу дала своей дочери незамысловатое имя Apple (Яблоко), а футболист Дэвид Бэкхэм окрестил одного из сыновей Бруклином – в честь района Нью-Йорка, где тот был зачат.

• Пожалуй, самое необычное и романтичное имя дал своей дочери рок-музыкант Фрэнк Заппа – Moon Unit, что означает Лунный Спутник.

• Психологи предупреждают, что чем необычнее у человека имя, тем больше внимания оно привлекает и тем сильнее воздействует на психику своего обладателя. Давая ребенку нестандартное имя, будьте осторожны, чтобы неудачный выбор не стал источником психологической травмы.

• Многие из забытых русских имен, которые сегодня снова входят в моду, на самом деле никогда не были на Руси особенно популярны. Так, еще Пушкин отмечал, что такие имена, как Агафон, Филат, Фекла, практически никогда не встречались среди дворян и были распространены только среди крестьян, которых нарекали без согласия родителей, по Святцам.

----------


## Sanych

Да, интересные факты. На западе всегда умели отличится по придумыванию имён. А может наоборот, из за лени придумывать.
Правда у нас тоже были всякие Даздрапермы и прочее

----------

